# Anyone magged Okuma avenger???



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like advise from someone who's already done it.
Reel is the AV300L.
I took the side plate off yesterday and it looks like I'd nee to get rid of the clicker to fit magnets. If I have to shoose between clicker and mag, I'll keep the clicker.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*nomadfl*



Too Busy said:


> I'd like advise from someone who's already done it.
> Reel is the AV300L.
> I took the side plate off yesterday and it looks like I'd nee to get rid of the clicker to fit magnets. If I have to shoose between clicker and mag, I'll keep the clicker.


nomadfl, a member here, has magged a Convector. Not familiar with your reel, but it probably isn't much different. He had to do it on the right side plate instead of the left, I believe he removed the bearing retention plate and magged it with static mags on the plate. Info is posted on another board. He may be able to chime in on this. If you don't hear from him in a couple of days, PM me and I'll send you a link to the other board with pics, etc.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Give me a day or two, I just flew back into Orlando this morning ...2 am, and just drove 400 miles to Panama City Beach. I'm bushed


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Awwwwwww...poor thing! Two hours sleep and you should be "good to go"! The fish are out there waiting! (Well, they must be, because they aren't HERE waiting!!!) Glad you saw this thread because you can certainly help more than I can on the Okumas. Now a Penn...that's a differenmt story! Thanks.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Awwwwwww...poor thing! Two hours sleep and you should be "good to go"! The fish are out there waiting! (Well, they must be, because they aren't HERE waiting!!!) Glad you saw this thread because you can certainly help more than I can on the Okumas. Now a Penn...that's a differenmt story! Thanks.


When I was young yes, we used to say "drive the body" but, I will be 72 this summer, and now ....the body can't do what the mind wants it to do.....:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I looked around to see if I could find a schematic for the reel, but I couldn't find one. I have an inquiry into Okuma.

I will try an answer your questions about the Okuma Avenger.

First, I think this is an out of production reel. The new Avengers are all spinning reels.

Second, I think this reel was made around the same time as the Okuma Classic and Contender, which are out of production reels. I don't know if these reels have bearings, or just bushings. Does your reel have an aluminum spool, or plastic?. You have to have an Alum. spool to make it work.

Third, this is a level wind reel, and it could be magged if it has a bearing retaining plate on it's right side of the spool. If it has, then you can place fixed non-adjustable magnets on the bearing retention plate.

Here is a post on a different site pertaining to the fixed mag modification to the Okuma Convector

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=479505

If you have any questions, please get back to me, and I will try to help you.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

nomadfl said:


> When I was young yes, we used to say "drive the body" but, I will be 72 this summer, and now ....the body can't do what the mind wants it to do.....:beer::beer::beer:


I hear ya! I'm almost 61, and I think my warranty ran out when I hit 60. Parts are starting to wear out and I find myself taking naps in the afternoon, going to bed early and waking up about 5AM, whether I want to or not! Like you, my mind seems to be outrunning my body. Kinda like having an old car with a great radio, smooth running engine, and rusted body, torn upholstery and bald tires with a very worn suspension and broken shocks!

Maybe you could post a link to your magged reel, or repost the info here and we can talk Flea into putting it in the Bible.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

What a coincidence..both posting at the same time...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a lightweight graphite spool. There is a steel disc attached to the spool inside the left (clicker side) cover. I haven't taken apart the right side yet. I thought I'd wait for info to see if it's worth the trouble.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> It's a lightweight graphite spool. There is a steel disc attached to the spool inside the left (clicker side) cover. I haven't taken apart the right side yet. I thought I'd wait for info to see if it's worth the trouble.


Too Busy, Let's start by examining your reel. Does it have bearings...or bushing on the shaft into the sideplates? If it's bushing... that's a negative. 

Now we know that it is a level wind ..right, that's another negative for magging the reel

How much have you got in the reel ...$$$ wise?

These reels below are not level winds, but CT "style" reels

For about $60.00 you can get a Okuma Convector CV-20C, or a CV-30C, the 20 would be in the Abu 6500 spool size, and the 30 would be close to the Penn GS535 spool size. Both reels have bearings, aluminum spools, great drags, and 5.1 to 1 gearing. Magging this would give you an economical fixed mag reel. Both reels have an instant anti-reverse bearing

Or you could spend a little more then $20.00 more and get a factory magged (adjustable) Okuma Contoura, either a CR-203CS, or a larger CR-303CS. The 203 spool is about the size of an Abu 6500, which if you put on 150 yds of 20#, or 30# braid, then over a 100 yds of 17# mono top shot, which will give you more then enough line for normal beach fishing.

Now if you want a bigger reel, go for the Contoura CR-303CS, which holds about the same amount of line as Penn GS 535. The CR-303CS has IAR bearing, and is factory magged.

Just google Okuma Contoura.

If you have any more questions, please get back, and I will try and answer. 

I hope this helps in your decision


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info Nomadfl. I don't have much $ in the reel and it casts pretty well as is. I thought by magging it I could power up a little more without a blowup.

I'll have to take it apart to answer bushing bearing question.

I have several older non level wind reels sitting in boxes. A Penn Pier (209 I think), a Penn 261, and a couple of Ocean City rells from the 50's.

I'll look at the Okuma and then ask more ?'s

thanks


----------

